# Photo of the month - Winner for October is...



## Arch (Dec 6, 2007)

u can say it's a portrait by Sultan AlZaabi!.... gratz you will recieve a TPF Mini-Maglite 








and the runner up for this month was... Cheese with Albet Docks...







well done to you both.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well if I can't actually get one of my own shots nominated, I may as well be the one who nominates the one that wins. Well done Sultan - outstanding shot there.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 6, 2007)

This photo very much deserves to be POTM!!! Congratulations! Also to the runner-up. Very good photo, too! Very good - both!


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 6, 2007)

Well done! Amazing shots!


----------



## doenoe (Dec 6, 2007)

Great shot, its not a miracle you won...its just down right good 
The runner-up is wicked too :thumbup:


----------



## Sultan AlZaabi (Dec 6, 2007)

Archangel
WoOo0oOoW who is the winner ? Don't say that i'm the one eheheh  and thanks for the Gift

----
----

Thanks all for your Congratulations!


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 7, 2007)

Both are fantastic shots!  Congratulations both of you!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 8, 2007)

I Like both...but I LOVE Cheese with Albet Docks...


----------



## antoine (Dec 13, 2007)

dig the two pics... outstanding and stunning to see those images... great view of the docks... enjoyed it...


----------



## seemoo (Dec 13, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Congratulations


----------



## Cii (Jan 4, 2008)

Someday I wish I can take pictures half as good as those.  Simply stunning.  Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to who ever voted for me 

Well, at least I didn't loose! I'll have to try a bit harder next time.
Congrats to Sultan AlZaabi nice shot.


----------



## Lounge (Jan 22, 2008)

Great shots, runner up looks unreal


----------

